# Blood Lad



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 18, 2011)

​



> Staz is the vampire boss of a section of the demon world, but he has little interest in human blood. He's more infatuated with Japanese culture. When he learns that Yanagi Fuyumi, a Japanese teenage girl, accidentally wanders into the demon city, he jumps to the occasion. However, while Staz deals with an intruder on his turf, the oblivious Fuyumi is killed by a monster and becomes a wondering ghost. The disappointed Staz vows to her that he will find a way to bring Fuyumi back to life.




Genre: Action, Comedy, Seinen, Horror


----------



## Drakor (Jan 18, 2011)

It was a bit funny how he was suddenly and profusely dissapointed by the new Fuyumi turning into a ghost, nonetheless it is a great first chapter for this genre of comedy and horror


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 18, 2011)

For a brief moment I thought I was looking at something by Katou Kazue but quickly I realized it was another.   The style really does appeal to me.

As for content, funny and cool. I liked the ghost part too, especially when they talked about the girl loosing all her charms despite her being naked. xD


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 18, 2011)

Vampires don't fap.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice art and initial chapter.

I'm looking forward to more.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm liking this series, pretty eager to learn Staz's history.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 18, 2011)

Just picked up this manga.

I find it pretty interesting, looking past the cliched protagonist crush.


----------



## Goom (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll look into this once it gets more chapters.  It seems interesting that it can get a comedy tag and a horror tag at the same time.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2011)

i really like this series, and how can you top a super powered vampire otaku as a MC


----------



## zapman (Apr 26, 2011)

read this the other day actually, its pretty good need more


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2011)

The school swimsuit/bunny girl cosplay works this chapter 
However, I do wonder what Staz has planned.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 26, 2011)

Given the silliness of the series I thought they would go through with the demon bowling. xD Small woodland creature does describe the timid way Yanagi acts perfectly. No wonder the big bad wolf has the urge to protect her.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2011)

Damn I loved how it ended up
*Spoiler*: __ 



, though I don?t see the point in Yanagi?s interruption


----------



## Drakor (May 10, 2011)

Pretty cool how he used his teeth that way, wonder how the author will take his spin on werewolves seeing as he kind of nerfed Wolf


----------



## Tayimus (May 10, 2011)

Hmm sounds very interesting. Is this in any way comparable to Rosario+Vampire?


----------



## Wrath (May 11, 2011)

Tayimus said:


> Hmm sounds very interesting. Is this in any way comparable to Rosario+Vampire?


Other than the fact that both involve monsters they're actually very different.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 11, 2011)

Very cool move with the tooth since he can regen it back anyway. You know what this means? He can eat all the sweets he wants with no fear, the lucky bastard! I declare that's the most important thing about all of this.


----------



## Nightwish (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 24, 2011)

does anyone think the big backpack looks kind of like haruko from flcl ; and suprised the anime was announced so quick, but the manga is epic , alas it will probably be one of these rush jobs with 12 or 13 episodes, remember when anime were 26 episodes


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2011)

For those who who need to download Ch.8


----------



## Akatora (May 25, 2011)

looking at te picture in the OP makes me think of Gorillaz


----------



## Wrath (May 25, 2011)

His brother is a D!


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 26, 2011)

A dangerous book to be wanting to do anything from. Even though he looked intimidating in that one panel of him, I assume Braz might be scarily over affectionate or something similarly goofy. Whatever he's like their meeting sounds like it will be fun times for Staz! As for the rest of the chapter, Haidoraberu's house was unexpectedly normal.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2011)

Scnaltaion for Ch.9 has been released.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 22, 2011)

No wonder Staz reacted like that to news about his brother, more than the goofy torture scenes. Can't say it is much of any shock when it comes to Haidoraberu. Plus she can probably win him over with a lifetime supply of sushi. But hey, a potential addition to the harem has arrived?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder how many chaps are already in japan? i mean around 20, 25 maybe? I mean if they will work in an anime they need enough material


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 27, 2011)

Showing Franken with his first act being blowing someone up doesn't exactly inspire confidence towards him as a someone who could help heal someone. As if having one screwy sibling wasn't enough of a problem Staz gets to deal with a crazed sister as well. But his fault for pressing the skull button.  Gave us some interesting zombies and I imagine Staz will learn more from his fellow prisoners. Although that makes me wonder if he'll let loose some dangerous characters as a result.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, Staz?s family sure is fucked up...his sister is scary, also i got surprised by those zombies, they were really fast.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 27, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Man, Staz?s family sure is fucked up...his sister is scary, also i got surprised by those zombies, they were really fast.



Not only fast, but they could seperate their individual body parts and control them :amazed

Author really likes to take a shift on lore, wonder how he'll do other super naturals, I mean ghosts evolving into anything that taints them first is pretty crazy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

Chapter 11 is up 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Staz is sure a stubborn bastard, badass as always and Liz is such a cutie!pek and Braz seems more reasonable than what i expected


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 13, 2011)

Staz definitely doesn't know the meaning of backing down, even after just getting dragged back to his cell he immediately presses it again. xD Liz is scary in her jealousy but againt Staz deals with such a heated situation so calmly. And no story with Frankenstein would be complete without a monster, eh?


----------



## Destin (Jul 27, 2011)

Chapters 12 & 13 are out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2011)

Fuck yeah!!!! Staz is more awesome each chapter also this new guy is scary

And Braz sure is a manipulative bastard though a cool one


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2011)

Typical Staz couldn't care less about power no matter how impressive it may be. And Wolf vs Akimu should be good although that spatial ability can be a problem.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2011)

All of a sudden, more badass! But still with the good tastes to know games > real life powerups. Looks like he and Wolf are destined to team up. I was kind of hoping Akimu was keep his creepy face, ah well.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jul 27, 2011)

This manga gets more and more interesting.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 28, 2011)

doesnt akimu's face look like staz, clearly at least some vampire parts were used; but where did this personality come from, it should be just a mindless creature stitched together, unless the brain of whoever it was took over


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2011)

I think that is what happened, I don?t think he would be able to think without a brain.

Also id on?t think he has vampire parts, though certainly he resembles Staz. I remember some weeks ago having seen the raw of  ch. 14 or 16(don?t remember that well) but i thought he was Staz at least these translated chapters cleared the thing.


----------



## Animeace (Sep 7, 2011)

Chap 14 is out we know that Hierro is powered by Reiatsu


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol Astro Staz


----------



## c3zz4rr (Sep 7, 2011)

so from my understanding this guy is the same as fuyumi, since they are both spirits. Man it would be badass if she becomes as strong as he is.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 7, 2011)

^thats a terrible idea


----------



## Muk (Sep 9, 2011)

here

chpt 15 is out 

yeah how dare that stupid franken monster ruin the kamehameha


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2011)

Hell yeah!!1 awesome chapter. I wouldn?t have minded If he had dodged but did he have to interrupt? such an asshole


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 10, 2011)

A Dragonball Evolution reference?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol, I know it shouldn't be any surprise that he would use that  kamehameha move, but it was still great. And being so upset about it being dissed! Don't be messing with an otaku's love! xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 11, 2011)

Nah the Yakitate Japan reference was better (to clarify they ref. the kamehameha in YJ), but I did laugh at Beru thinking Staz powered up for her and blushing.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh Shit!!! Fuckin awesome chapter!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



wondering why Beru transported his pieces to where Frank is, also wanna know what is Braz scheming, seems more and more like one of those pesky bastards that are pain for the main char during all the story.

Also wanna see Wolf vs Staz already


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 16, 2011)

Woah, yeah, no competition when it comes to Staz there. But I am also curious about what more Wolf could bring to the table considering how he had faired against Akimu.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice chapter. Staz was really aware of his powers back there, and Braz and Liz going down to punish Franken.


----------



## zapman (Sep 25, 2011)

this manga is so awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2011)

Mysterious Santa Clause. Didn't see that coming...


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2011)

I think many thing point at Braz as santa?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 25, 2011)

The Miyazaki line was what did me in, nevermind Santa. xD Haidoraberu and Staz's shared freaked out reactino to Braz showing up was pretty entertaining. If he wasn't on his brother's side I would have imagined him to be related to Santa in some way.


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2011)

i think braz is santa 

he's plotting something xD


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2011)

pfff.....ahaha!!! gang banging her 

Braz is just too much of a schemer, i?m starting to be nervous every time I see him in a panel I wonder what he is planning this time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2011)

Of course Braz is plotting something and this chapter did nothing more than reinforce it. The question is whether he'll at the very least keep part of his promise to resurrect her body.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2011)

Hell yeah!! new chapter here

Blood Lad 19


*Spoiler*: __ 




Damn, Liz is really a cute girl. And Staz is kind of acting like a real big brother there Also Fuyumi acting as the big sister and Liz starting to like anime(at least that one that Staz showed her). 

Now I wonder If Braz or Beru sent that guy to kidnap Fuyumi and if it is someone different or the guy made it for his own purposes, what is the reason?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 12, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Hell yeah!! new chapter here
> 
> Blood Lad 19
> 
> ...



He seems to have the same powers as beru so i think we can rule out the possibility that she sent him there. Now it's either braz or somebody else, but i'm more inclined to believe that it was some 3rd party because braz doesn't have any interest in capturing her as he has already acquired his brother's blood/power.

off topic: i think there's no point in using spoiler tags.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol, chapter 18 sure had a special brothers bonding moment. D: It was nice seeing Liz with Staz without Braz being around to muck things. But it looks like they are getting along better even knowing she's there to keep watch. He'll probably win her over to his side. 

Re: spoiler tags, eh, seems like a preference thing. I at least like using them if I'm making comments in the same post I'm linking a new chapter in.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2011)

Aww...Staz was acting like a big brother this chapter. And now as the atmosphere was livening up, Fuyumi gets kidnapped. I wonder what's the angle this time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

Ch.20

chapter 20 is up


----------



## Drakor (Oct 26, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So that's why Braz is making Akimu, a demon resistant to all forms of physical attack...for revenge. Since werewolves are suppose to be the cr?me de la cr?me in physical power, durability, and speed it'd make sense to pit him against the King, effectively nullifying his strongest trait. 

However this also goes to show that Staz & Braz hold no candle to him as well, seeing as he never even tried manipulate Staz in his scheme. I wonder if that's Wolf's dad, he seems the type who'd have kids roaming about that he doesn't even know of... Pretty interesting chapter though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2011)

Staz was willing to give up quite a bit. I don't know if I would have parted with all of my anime/manga goods just to save one person 

And we've got a semi-interesting development going on with Father Wolf.


----------



## zapman (Oct 26, 2011)

I like where this is going


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2011)

This wolf man is obviously related to wolf though instead of his father I would say he is his grandfather or something. Also that officer chick was  and Braz scheme is starting to advance slowly, i wonder if Staz will actually do something to prevent his brother?s schemes .


----------



## zapman (Oct 27, 2011)

why would he? Braz in his own ways cares for staz and his plan seems to be against the wolf guy.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks like already Liz's defenses are being worn down with her mentioning Braz as a possible source of help. Since she clung to Braz all the time I imagine affection wasn't something she got any of before. But daww, she didn't want anything more from Staz, too cute. Since I have the memory of a goldfish, whatever did happen to the sibling's parents? I can't remember if they were mentioned earlier.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2011)

nope at all, only in chapter 19 where Staz said they had no parents anymore but nothing else was said.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Oct 29, 2011)

I started reading this and am chapter 15. Just wanted to express how much I laughed at the Kamehameha ordeal. 
So far it's been awesome overall.

Though the beginning honestly didn't grab at all. It just felt like a 'meh' way to start things up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2011)

OH fuck!!!! Dat Staz and Beru

She going all jealous was epic. Also I knew that guy had something to do with her but didn?t expect him to be her brother also apparently that chick who called before was also Baru?s sister. 

And Braz being the pet


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 28, 2011)

Braz continues being that confident bastard, just standing there smiling as he's encircled by a collar. A pretty good laugh with the bowl move, as well. Just to make sure, the woman talking to Neru was not talking like she was his mother, right? Like, addressing herself in the third person? But ah, what a cute expression from Beru. She's hardly being fair though. Not explaining anything to him about why she's on the opposing side now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2012)

And now we have the release of Ch.23


----------



## zapman (Jan 2, 2012)

lol... that look on his face "give what back?"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, that's one way of _stripping_ your enemy of their power


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2012)

Intelligence over all


----------



## Bonten (Jan 2, 2012)

Just started this, loving it so far. Reminds me a bit of Beelzebub.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 4, 2012)

Lol, Braz is great. And his brother isn't too shabby either. Both sure know how to deal with their opponents. xD! I can just picture Staz finding 101 embarrassing things to do with panties while she watches.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2012)

Chapter 24

Finally!!!

after such a long ass wait we get the next chapter


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, sure has been a good long awhile, good to see another chapter. Lol, and here I was thinking only Staz had a silly way to think about things despite his manga loving ways. Looks like there's a whole different kind of thing Beru wants back. I thought they would continue with the panties belief for a little while longer.

 I really really want to read her secret journal after just seeing her talk about it. And damn that Staz for being self-aware enough to know it is very like him to forget something like that but not knowing enough to actually stop himself. xD; Of course, that all ended with me feeling somewhat bad for Beru.

And woah, yeah, don't know what to make of the end with Beru's mum.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Is the anime still a go, I like the series, buts its become kind of MIA recently.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn, I want to see more embarrassed Beru


----------



## Robin (Jun 27, 2012)

This is pretty epic, the humor is so refreshing!

I hope it's updated soon  this is too good to be laying on a dusty shelf! Gah I love that Braz, the way he's playing with his little guard girl, he's soo freaking good! That guy plays his cards well and enjoys it. He's so good I get chills 

And Staz, it goes without saying, he's awesome. 




Kira U. Masaki said:


> i really like this series, and how can you top a super powered vampire otaku as a MC



IKNORITE




It might be wrong but I think it says that anime starts in July. This will be a worthwhile summer if it does  Source. No emoticon can express my happiness


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2012)

^Thanks for the link bro. 

I think Sora scans was lacking staff? it must be hard to try to keep with the scans


----------



## Robin (Jul 13, 2012)

Ch. 25 is out


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 20, 2012)

lmao, prove to me that you're not Hollows? Staz is as wonderful with his beliefs as always. On the opposite end Braz continues being so casually threatening. 


Missnight said:


> That said, the anime for it is still a go, but it will _not_ come out in July. That information is false, and no one knows where that rumor came from. The anime was only green-lit a year ago after all. It probably won't be released until 2013 or 2014.


Thank ya'll for the releases.  And I'm somewhat relieved to hear that the anime won't be coming out until later. I keep feeling like more and more series keep getting series too early in their run.


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 22, 2012)

Love this manga! 

Fuyumi does look a lot like Beru's mom. Her "missing" mother perhaps? That would explain a lot... Like how Fuyumi could activate the Black Curtain when Beru said it was turned off. Now Staz has a pair of sisters to choose from... Mmm. Tasty.


----------



## rajin (Mar 2, 2013)

*42 raw Bleach-ch211HQ-08.jpg"]here.

**43 raw Bleach-ch211HQ-08.jpg"]here.*


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally man.. good lord been waiting forever


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2013)

Finally after so much waiting and fear of no one continuing translating this


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2013)

finally pek


----------



## Saishin (Apr 8, 2013)

I read chap 19  dawww Staz bought a plushie for her sister


----------



## Owl (Apr 8, 2013)

This manga is fucking awesome.


----------



## Morglay (May 22, 2013)

This has gotten interesting, I wonder what mum's plan is.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 22, 2013)

^Same here.

Lol staz just saying what he practiced withou a shit of feeling


----------



## Blαck (May 23, 2013)

Braz's ability is so useless without a hostage


----------



## Morglay (May 23, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Braz's ability is so useless without a hostage



I think any ability in his hands becomes dangerous as fuck. It suits him too, tricky.


----------



## rajin (Jun 2, 2013)

*Blood Lad 46 Raw *
*what the fuck *


----------



## rajin (Jul 1, 2013)

*BLOOD LAD 47 Raw *
*Ch.168

Ch.168
Ch.168
*


----------



## rajin (Aug 1, 2013)

*BLOOD LAD 48 Raw *
*His fucking chest exploded. *


----------



## rajin (Sep 3, 2013)

*Blood Lad 49 Raw *
*this *​


----------



## MrCinos (Sep 3, 2013)

*Sigh* Anime is soon to be done and still, nobody (reliable with consistent releases) picked up this manga yet.


----------



## rajin (Oct 30, 2013)

*Blood Lad 51 Raw
 Ch.81*


----------



## Robin (Sep 15, 2016)

forgot this existed, gotta catch up


----------



## Robin (Sep 16, 2016)

caught up. wow. this. is. amazing. 

the plot really progressed nicely, unexpected twists, nice romance, awesome fights, awesome cool characters, and I like the non-mainstream feeling of this. I wish the romance didn't tease so much, and lol the manga even teases itself for being a tease


----------

